# Kill them (ISIS) with kindness



## csi-tech

Beautiful and perfect leader now says we should listen to ISIS' demands and complaints. We should offer jobs. So his idea, and please forgive my interpretation for I am but a stupid, uneducated American, He wants to reward these beheadings, crucifixions, burning people alive, stonings, mass killings, ethnic cleansings and infanticides with rewards?! If anyone ever had a question as to who's side he is on this one should remove all doubt. 

We, collectively sure have a short memory. Remember the good Reverend Jeremiah Wright? Remember Michelle not being proud of America until we were stupid enough to put them in power? Remember the Imam calling the devout to prayer being "The most beautiful sound in the world?"


----------



## 8301

Yea, Heard abut that one,,, stupid and full of shit idea. The lady who came up with that idea is probably goes home every day and hugs the trees in her front yard too.


----------



## SARGE7402

FACT SHEET: The White House Summit on Countering Violent Extremism | The White House

This boy is a looney tune. Not one word about taking the fight to the terrorists in Iraq & syria.

Kinda makes you long for Vlad to be our president.


----------



## Arklatex

2 ideas

1: Pull out all our troops and people from over there and allow isis to run rampant. Eventually they will threaten enough resources to make another powerful nation (Russia, China or Saudi Arabia?) have to deal with them on their dime. 

2: Deal with the problem correctly and smash them with overwhelming force.

It's an all or nothing idea that will never happen.


----------



## Frostbite

Arklatex said:


> 2 ideas
> 
> 1: Pull out all our troops and people from over there and allow isis to run rampant. Eventually they will threaten enough resources to make another powerful nation (Russia, China or Saudi Arabia?) have to deal with them on their dime.
> 
> 2: Deal with the problem correctly and smash them with overwhelming force.
> 
> It's an all or nothing idea that will never happen.


GREAT ideas (except for #2).

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## James m

I would attempt to better relations with the better middle-east countries. The ones bombing isis anyway.


----------



## James L

Some men simply cannot be reasoned with....


----------



## Frostbite

Maybe we could give the Muslims a blank check for unlimited high-tech weaponry for as long as they kept using it exclusively on other Muslims.

We could award bonuses to the ones that killed in extra large numbers.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## SARGE7402

Frostbite said:


> GREAT ideas (except for #2).
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Hey Troll: China nor Russia are considered the Great Satan by these folks.

It really is our problem and we have to address it in the only way these folks understand.

Great Britain did that in 1898 In the Sudan in destroying the Mahdi's forces at Omdurman, and we (that's right the good old USofA ) did it in the Philippines in the early 20th century. Funny thing those groups have never posed a major threat since.


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> Great Britain did that in 1898 In the Sudan in destroying the Mahdi's forces at Omdurman, and we (that's right the good old USofA ) did it in the Philippines in the early 20th century. Funny thing those groups have never posed a major threat since.


So then.......if the methods of 1898 worked so well......why are we where we are now?

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## SARGE7402

Frostbite said:


> So then.......if the methods of 1898 worked so well......why are we where we are now?
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Obvious: Different batch of folks. These folks are from the middle east - not central africa or the far east.


----------



## jimb1972

Kill with kindness, I like it. HIV infected whores maybe? Might take a while, but it could be effective.


----------



## Prepared One

Yep, the occupier and thief has a brilliant idea. Subsidize thier terror and hatred for us. Give them educations, money, and summer jobs and they will become productive members of society. It is everyones fault and problem. Throw our money at it and that should make the problem go away.


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> Obvious: Different batch of folks. These folks are from the middle east - not central africa or the far east.


I don't buy that.

The Mahdi was a Muslim and all the atrocities against Muslims are the reason they are returning the favor today.

It's like Jeremiah Wright so accurately said about the 911 attack......"Those chickens came home to roost!"

:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## SARGE7402

Frostbite said:


> I don't buy that.
> 
> The Mahdi was a Muslim and all the atrocities against Muslims are the reason they are returning the favor today.
> 
> It's like Jeremiah Wright so accurately said about the 911 attack......"Those chickens came home to roost!"
> 
> :idea::idea::idea:


And what might you think those atrocities are?

Bet you're gonna say something about those evil hooked nose jews in Isreal


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> And what might you think those atrocities are?
> 
> Bet you're gonna say something about those evil hooked nose jews in Isreal


I think you mean ISRAEL.

Israel is a tribe, not a country.

A tribe that bit off a little more than they could chew when they invaded and occupied Palestine.

Now they suffer the long, slow death of all occupiers.

I have the deepest compassion for them. I myself, hate packing for a trip more than most anything.

:idea:


----------



## Kauboy

Stop quoting Frostbite in your responses. I'm trying to ignore him...

Do not feed the trolls.


----------



## Sasquatch

Maybe we could all just move to Mars and leave them here. I hear there is a trip scheduled for 2025.


----------



## Denton

Frostbite said:


> I think you mean ISRAEL.
> 
> Israel is a tribe, not a country.
> 
> A tribe that bit off a little more than they could chew when they invaded and occupied Palestine.
> 
> Now they suffer the long, slow death of all occupiers.
> 
> I have the deepest compassion for them. I myself, hate packing for a trip more than most anything.
> 
> :idea:


Perfect example of trolling for a bite. Israel "invading" Palestine.


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> I don't buy that.
> 
> The Mahdi was a Muslim and all the atrocities against Muslims are the reason they are returning the favor today.
> 
> It's like Jeremiah Wright so accurately said about the 911 attack......"Those chickens came home to roost!"
> 
> :idea::idea::idea:


Wrong, this has nothing to do with returning any favors for crimes against Muslims. It is about a faith that teaches subjugation or murder of any opposing views. The US Navy was formed because of Islam and the Barbary coast pirates preying on merchants, killing, kidnapping and ransoming civilians. It is nothing new and has been going on since before the Crusades which every liberal professor cries out against. If the Muslim hordes had not moved North conquering into Europe there would have never been any crusades, and it is a damn shame the crusaders did not stamp out the entire religion and it's adherents while doing so was still politically correct.


----------



## Frostbite

Denton said:


> Perfect example of trolling for a bite. Israel "invading" Palestine.


You still haven't learned the difference between denial and refutation, have you?

And I try so hard to help people learn that!!!

Refutation is where you actually present facts to show the other person to be in error.

:idea:


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> Wrong, this has nothing to do with returning any favors for crimes against Muslims. It is about a faith that teaches subjugation or murder of any opposing views. The US Navy was formed because of Islam and the Barbary coast pirates preying on *merchants*, killing, kidnapping and ransoming civilians. It is nothing new and has been going on since before the Crusades which every liberal professor cries out against. If the Muslim hordes had not moved North conquering into Europe there would have never been any crusades, and it is a damn shame the crusaders did not stamp out the entire religion and it's adherents while doing so was still politically correct.


Oh yes.......MERCHANTS. You prove one of my major points by affirming that U.S. military power is mostly MISUSED to make the world safe for plutocracy.......and has been since we started the worldwide murdering for corporate profit.

Thank you.

:idea:


----------



## Denton

Frostbite said:


> You still haven't learned the difference between denial and refutation, have you?
> 
> And I try so hard to help people learn that!!!
> 
> Refutation is where you actually present facts to show the other person to be in error.
> 
> :idea:


Exactly a style of trolling. Make an outlandish, idiotic statement and wait for an educated person to waste time by responding to it. Then, nit-pick with more outlandish statements, until the educated person gives up in disgust once he realizes he is simply dealing with a troll.

A good troll can disrupt a board, make it a mess, derail thread after thread with such assertions and all the while not quite give a mod good reason to sanitize. Until, of course, a track record is analyzed. That's where a professional troll is cautious. One who is paid more than a mere quarter a post. A good one has a salaried job in the government.


----------



## Frostbite

More facts and less denial.

Many words do not help if nothing is said.

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## shootbrownelk

If that stupid bitch spokeswoman thinks that our Government providing Jobs will do any good, maybe they should try it here first! Besides, the Muslim terrorists over there already have jobs they like. Cutting off heads and burning people alive, raping young girls, donkeys, camels and the occasional goat or two. Does anybody actually believe this bullcrap? Megan Kelly had one of these talking heads on the ropes during an interview on her show. O'Really did the same thing. O'Bummer is still refusing to use the term Islamic Holy War, even though the POPE used it.


----------



## SARGE7402

Frostbite said:


> Oh yes.......MERCHANTS. You prove one of my major points by affirming that U.S. military power is mostly MISUSED to make the world safe for plutocracy.......and has been since we started the worldwide murdering for corporate profit.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> :idea:


So you're okay with bandits/pirates stopping private ships engaged in a lawful enterprise, kidnapping their crews and holding them for ransom.

And Israel is a country just like the USofA, Austria, Turkey, Iraq and the like.

If I didn't know better I'd almost say you were register reincarnated.


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> So you're okay with bandits/pirates stopping private ships engaged in a lawful enterprise, kidnapping their crews and holding them for ransom.
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd almost say you were register reincarnated.


Here's the thing you don't understand:

Who were these "Merchants?"

Why were they there?

They were American "Merchants" and they were there to exploit those vulnerable people.......stealing their wealth and leaving them in poverty.

So the moral of the story is don't use your military to oppress the poor and weak and steal the natural resources of their nations and leave them with nothing.

Use your military to protect your homeland......NOT to dominate, oppress, murder and steal on the other side of the world.

That's only common sense. It's like, "Don't be a thug."

:idea:


----------



## Denton

Another example of outlandish statements being made for no other purpose that to tie members up with responses to such senseless assertions.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Say Hello to kindness....
Read about Vanessa.....What a lovely girl!


----------



## James m

Damn. Why can't I meet women like that?


----------



## Prepadoodle

They are happy to die in combat, it's what they want.

It's selfish of us to not grant them their wish.

Send them to their virgins already. But don't tell them that an eternity spent with virgins isn't exactly paradise.


----------



## Frostbite

I'm thinking that they have been convinced that the virgins won't STAY virgins.

It could be a cruel hoax.

:idea:


----------



## MI.oldguy

Poor misunderstood ISIS,they just need some jobs,.....um,I think they have one already,killing anybody who wont join them or,pay a tax.


----------



## SARGE7402

Frostbite said:


> Here's the thing you don't understand:
> 
> Who were these "Merchants?"
> 
> Why were they there?
> 
> They were American "Merchants" and they were there to exploit those vulnerable people.......stealing their wealth and leaving them in poverty.
> 
> So the moral of the story is don't use your military to oppress the poor and weak and steal the natural resources of their nations and leave them with nothing.
> 
> Use your military to protect your homeland......NOT to dominate, oppress, murder and steal on the other side of the world.
> 
> That's only common sense. It's like, "Don't be a thug."
> 
> :idea:


Barbary pirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unfortunately your version of the story doesn't hold up under scrutiny. Raiding coastal villages and kidnapping and enslaving over 1 million folks doesn't sound like some very nice folks.

Also nice to see your commie colors


----------



## SARGE7402

Urinal Cake said:


> Say Hello to kindness....
> Read about Vanessa.....What a lovely girl!


Ah yes! Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> Barbary pirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Unfortunately your version of the story doesn't hold up under scrutiny. Raiding coastal villages and kidnapping and enslaving over 1 million folks doesn't sound like some very nice folks.
> 
> Also nice to see your commie colors


What? I'm no COMMIE, sir. Stand down. I guess I'd be the first commie drawing Tri-Care and a military retirement from the U.S. Air Force.

:armata_PDT_12:

Seriously, you miss the point again.

There was no reason for the American military to be policing the Barbary Coast clear on the other side of the world.

UNLESS.........could it be possible that they were making the world safe for American exploitation and corporate greed?

I report. You decide.

:idea:


----------



## Slippy

Some dipshite said that Israel was not a country...Well it seems that there are facts that dispute that. It is also very odd that an anti-semite be allowed to spout lies on this forum. Especially one who has also spoken out in favor of pedophilia. 
Map of Israel, Israel Map
Israel Map / Geography of Israel / Map of Israel - Worldatlas.com
Israel large color map
Israel | history - geography | Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## SARGE7402

He also fails to understand that the Brits made a promise to both arabs and jews for divying up their portion of the ottoman empire and the settlement of jews in palestine was done as part of their league of nations mandate.

But all this is fluff based on the official PF Troll's dismissing out of hand a military solution to ISIS/ISIL. 

All of these last posts have diverted attention from the fact that a) these folks don't understand anything but military force - 1490's in spain; 1600's in eastern europe; 1800's greece; 1912 the balkans; 1898 the sudan and the early 1910's in the Philippines. 

In every case only the use of force kept these slime balls in check.


----------



## Slippy

The truth does not matter to trolls. They are here to cause problems.


----------



## SARGE7402

course he makes less sense than R did


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> More facts and less denial.
> 
> Many words do not help if nothing is said.
> 
> :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


And yet you continue to spout crap with no facts to back it up.


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> Oh yes.......MERCHANTS. You prove one of my major points by affirming that U.S. military power is mostly MISUSED to make the world safe for plutocracy.......and has been since we started the worldwide murdering for corporate profit.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> :idea:


Every military in the world has been used to protect the interests and citizens of the country they serve, that is the purpose of a military. For someone who claims to be a veteran I am a bit surprised you never learned that.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Barbary_War Here are some facts to help alleviate your ignorance. You are welcome.


----------



## SARGE7402

TheReligionofPeace - Myths of Islam


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> Every military in the world has been used to protect the interests and citizens of the country they serve, that is the purpose of a military. For someone who claims to be a veteran I am a bit surprised you never learned that.First Barbary War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Here are some facts to help alleviate your ignorance. You are welcome.


You claim it's my ignorance? LOL!

You don't understand that the purpose of the military is to protect the homeland.......NOT to murder people on the other side of the world in order to allow our corporations to steal their stuff.

Ponder the concept of home defense as opposed to Colonialism, theft and murder.

See how that works?

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> And yet you continue to spout crap with no facts to back it up.


Every post I make is based on sheer fact and nothing else.

:idea:


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> You claim it's my ignorance? LOL!
> 
> You don't understand that the purpose of the military is to protect the homeland.......NOT to murder people on the other side of the world in order to allow our corporations to steal their stuff.
> 
> Ponder the concept of home defense as opposed to Colonialism, theft and murder.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Yep, you offered no facts and only opinion colored by such naivete I suspect you have an IQ of room temperature.


----------



## SARGE7402

jimb1972 said:


> Yep, you offered no facts and only opinion colored by such naivete I suspect you have an IQ of room temperature.


what do you expect from a zoomie. Been down wind of the engines on a KC-135 tanker one too many times


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> Every post I make is based on sheer fact and nothing else.
> 
> :idea:


Where are they? What are your sources other than just these are just things you know? Hitler "knew" the Jews were inferior, people "knew" the world was flat, these were referred to as fact and believed by many people but it does not make them true. I laugh at your ignorance as well.


----------



## jimb1972

This is why we will have no peace with Islam or the nations where it prevails.

In March 1785, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams went to London to negotiate with Tripoli's envoy, Ambassador Sidi Haji Abdrahaman (or Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja). When they enquired "concerning the ground of the pretensions to make war upon nations who had done them no injury", the ambassador replied:

It was written in their Koran, that all nations which had not acknowledged the Prophet were sinners, whom it was the right and duty of the faithful to plunder and enslave; and that every mussulman who was slain in this warfare was sure to go to paradise.


----------



## Prepared One

SARGE7402 said:


> TheReligionofPeace - Myths of Islam


Thanks for the article sarge. I have not read this one.


----------



## SARGE7402

Not an article, but a small collection of debunked myths.

Funny I haven't heard from frostie. maybe my post on what works with militant islam kind of took the wind out of his sails


----------



## Slippy

SARGE7402 said:


> TheReligionofPeace - Myths of Islam


Yes, excellent information and this information has been corroborated with many other sources. thanks Sarge


----------



## jimb1972

SARGE7402 said:


> Not an article, but a small collection of debunked myths.
> 
> Funny I haven't heard from frostie. maybe my post on what works with militant islam kind of took the wind out of his sails


No, like most trolls he is busily cherry picking information on the web until he can find something that supports his fallacious argument in some small way.


----------



## Smitty901

Arklatex said:


> 2 ideas
> 
> 1: Pull out all our troops and people from over there and allow isis to run rampant. Eventually they will threaten enough resources to make another powerful nation (Russia, China or Saudi Arabia?) have to deal with them on their dime.
> 
> 2: Deal with the problem correctly and smash them with overwhelming force.
> 
> It's an all or nothing idea that will never happen.


 I prefer Number 2


----------



## Smitty901

Frostbite said:


> You claim it's my ignorance? LOL!
> 
> You don't understand that the purpose of the military is to protect the homeland.......NOT to murder people on the other side of the world in order to allow our corporations to steal their stuff.
> 
> Ponder the concept of home defense as opposed to Colonialism, theft and murder.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


What public school did you learn that?


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> TheReligionofPeace - Myths of Islam


LOL!

That's the best you can do?

A Fascist Islamaphobic website???

:lol:


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> This is why we will have no peace with Islam or the nations where it prevails.
> 
> In March 1785, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams went to London to negotiate with Tripoli's envoy, Ambassador Sidi Haji Abdrahaman (or Sidi Haji Abdul Rahman Adja). When they enquired "concerning the ground of the pretensions to make war upon nations who had done them no injury", the ambassador replied:
> 
> It was written in their Koran, that all nations which had not acknowledged the Prophet were sinners, whom it was the right and duty of the faithful to plunder and enslave; and that every mussulman who was slain in this warfare was sure to go to paradise.


No link, no quote, and talking about mussulman.....whatever that is.

Sure, I'm impressed with your research.

:idea:


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> LOL!
> 
> That's the best you can do?
> 
> A Fascist Islamaphobic website???
> 
> :lol:


So, when you can not refute anything on the site with any authority you resort to calling names? Do you have any factual information or do you just have faith in your assertions?


----------



## Denton

Frostbite said:


> LOL!
> 
> That's the best you can do?
> 
> A Fascist Islamaphobic website???
> 
> :lol:


Glad I took the time during my lunch break to see how you are doing. The same, I see.

Won't be getting off until the wee hours, tonight. I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning!
Have fun, tonight!


----------



## jimb1972

I have noticed you use LOL a lot Frostbite, laughter is a common defense mechanism for people unable to debate successfully. Laughing at an argument does nothing to refute it. I would suggest returning to school and taking a few classes in critical thinking.


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> So, when you can not refute anything on the site with any authority you resort to calling names? Do you have any factual information or do you just have faith in your assertions?


You give me a link to a Fascist Islamophobic website (nothing but ignorant lies) and then you ask ME for factual information?

Sure, I can do it, too. Let me help you learn some actual truth about what America does to make everybody in the Middle East hate us.

US Puppet Regimes in the Muslim World ? LewRockwell.com



> *The U.S. War Against Islam, which began with the annihilations of Afghanistan and Iraq roughly thirteen years ago, led to a sudden, immense, secret transformation of the Muslim World from anxious allies of the U.S. to secret enemies and led to the rapid growth of the Holy Warrior guerrilla groups and parties started earlier by Hizbollah and al-Queda because of the U.S. support of the Israeli occupation of Lebanon and Palestine and the growing hatred of the older U.S. puppets, especially Saudi Arabia. The Islamic peoples had begun secretly turning against the U.S. in the 1950's and 1960's as the U.S. began more and more to quietly replace the retreating European empires in the region and support pro-American puppet regimes. The U.S. CIA with U.K. help worked with corrupt Iranian forces to overthrow the Iranian democracy in 1953 and replace it with the terrorist secret police state of the Shah and Savak. As that bit of U.S. treachery and conspiracy became more and more known in Iran, Iran became the first of the revolutionary Islamic states to turn against the U.S. Other peoples learned the same hard lessons over the decades and followed in their footsteps.
> 
> Since Bush et al. declared a "World War" against the "Islamic Axis of Evil" after 9/11 attacks on New York and Washington by al-Queda, a predominantly Saudi guerrilla group enraged at the U.S. over its puppet Saudi Arabian police state, the whole Muslim World of one and a half billion people have turned overwhelmingly against the U.S. and more and more secretly support guerrilla groups against the U.S. puppet regimes oppressing them. Pakistan, a huge nuclear state with about 150 millon people quickly went from pro-U.S. to fiercely anti-U.S. over the annihilation of Afghanistan, the systematic plane and then drone attacks on Pakistanis, and all the rest.*


----------



## paraquack

Now this is kindness.
View attachment 9967


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> You give me a link to a Fascist Islamophobic website (nothing but ignorant lies) and then you ask ME for factual information?
> 
> Sure, I can do it, too. Let me help you learn some actual truth about what America does to make everybody in the Middle East hate us.
> 
> US Puppet Regimes in the Muslim World ? LewRockwell.com


Really? The best you can refute me with is a blogger? The only problem is Lew (who is the chairman of the foundation he himself founded) Says nothing in this piece to refute anything I have stated. Guess I really hit the nail on the head when I stated you were off searching for any little bit of fact that supported your fallacious argument. (unfortunately you did not even find fact, but only opinion from an internet blogger) Congratulations, for you that's hitting it out of the park. (by the way, I am not the person who posted the link to that site although it is for the most part factual)


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> Really? The best you can refute me with is a blogger? The only problem is Lew (who is the chairman of the foundation he himself founded) Says nothing in this piece to refute anything I have stated. Guess I really hit the nail on the head when I stated you were off searching for any little bit of fact that supported your fallacious argument. (unfortunately you did not even find fact, but only opinion from an internet blogger) Congratulations, for you that's hitting it out of the park. (by the way, I am not the person who posted the link to that site although it is for the most part factual)


LOL! You are reduced to simply denying everything. That's so pathetic.

Denial is not refutation. His FACTS about the Shah of Iran and other American puppet murderers explain how we got to where we are now--Terrorists dominating the news 24-7 and slowly taking over the Middle East.

That's reality and you sticking your head in the sand and denying it doesn't change a thing.

:idea:


----------



## Diver

It is simple. Whatever he is saying, we should do the opposite. Continue until 2017 and then reconsider.


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> LOL! You are reduced to simply denying everything. That's so pathetic.
> 
> Denial is not refutation. His FACTS about the Shah of Iran and other American puppet murderers explain how we got to where we are now--Terrorists dominating the news 24-7 and slowly taking over the Middle East.
> 
> That's reality and you sticking your head in the sand and denying it doesn't change a thing.
> 
> :idea:


The fact is the regimes that are not aligned with the US, such as Bashaar Assad's are no better than the Shah's. Perhaps I should refer to Sean Hannity to refute your statements, it would be as logical. What exactly have I denied? Your reasoning is clouded and inconsistent, too many bong hits?
As far as how we got to where we are, the arbitrarily drawn borders with no regard for the tribes of the areas have more to do with it than anything else.


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> Really? .....a blogger?


Really.

But I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you know nothing about the Shah of Iran of which he speaks.....it's all factual history.

Here's more:

Mohammad Reza Pahlavi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Explanations for why Mohammad Reza was overthrown include that he was a dictator put in place by a non-Muslim Western power, the United States,[43][44] whose foreign culture was seen as influencing that of Iran. Additional contributing factors included reports of oppression, brutality,[45][46] corruption, and extravagance.*


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> Really.
> 
> But I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you know nothing about the Shah of Iran of which he speaks.....it's all factual history.
> 
> Here's more:
> 
> Mohammad Reza Pahlavi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I am familiar with the Shah, but with the exception of Jordan everything was business as usual for the region. What makes you think the area would be any better without US influence? Why are you referring to governments when the issue is Islam? The murder and enslavement of conquered people is part of the regions, and religions history from long before there was a United States.


----------



## jimb1972

Did you even read the the bio you cited? Hardly seems to be the story of a despot.
Mohammad Reza Pahlavi came to power during World War II after an Anglo-Soviet invasion forced the abdication of his father Reza Shah. During Mohammad Reza's reign, the Iranian oil industry was briefly nationalized under the democratically elected Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh before a U.S. and UK-backed coup d'état deposed Mosaddegh and brought back foreign oil firms,[3] and Iran marked the anniversary of 2,500 years of continuous monarchy since the founding of the Persian Empire by Cyrus the Great. As ruler, he introduced the White Revolution, a series of economic, social and political reforms with the proclaimed intention of transforming Iran into a global power and modernizing the nation by nationalizing certain industries and granting women suffrage.

A secular Muslim, Mohammad Reza gradually lost support from the Shi'a clergy of Iran as well as the working class, particularly due to his strong policy of modernization, secularization, conflict with the traditional class of merchants known as bazaari, recognition of Israel, and corruption issues surrounding himself, his family, and the ruling elite. Various additional controversial policies were enacted, including the banning of the communist Tudeh Party, and a general suppression of political dissent by Iran's intelligence agency, SAVAK. According to official statistics, Iran had as many as 2,200 political prisoners in 1978, a number which multiplied rapidly as a result of the revolution.[4]


----------



## jimb1972

Pissed off the clerics by giving women the right to vote, what an ahole.


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> What makes you think the area would be any better without US influence?


The area?

You have it backwards. THE U.S. would be better off had we NOT engaged in treachery and violence to install a murderous U.S. puppet government and thus turning a people who had been friendly toward us into bitter enemies. This is a pattern we have repeated many times.

That's why we are where we are right now. Meddling and murder for corporate profit spawned all the terrorism we now face.

We created the monster and now have no way to control it.

I know, I know, you want to bomb the Middle East into oblivion.

Well, that wouldn't work and it ain't gonna happen.

Where does that leave you?


----------



## SARGE7402

Au contraire Boo boo.We're in this mess because BHO disregarded the professionals and pulled us out of Iraq without leaving behind the assets necessary to keep things stable. Keep in mind that we've still got assets in Japan, Germany Italy and Korea. Why? Cause these areas have no long history with democratic styles of governance and we've already fought one war for these pieces of ground.

But nope. Dip Shit One figured he's smarter than the pros - or maybe he really is a closet muslim - and look what it's gotten us.

But don't let the facts bother your pretty little head.


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> The area?
> 
> You have it backwards. THE U.S. would be better off had we NOT engaged in treachery and violence to install a murderous U.S. puppet government and thus turning a people who had been friendly toward us into bitter enemies. This is a pattern we have repeated many times.
> 
> That's why we are where we are right now. Meddling and murder for corporate profit spawned all the terrorism we now face.
> 
> We created the monster and now have no way to control it.
> 
> I know, I know, you want to bomb the Middle East into oblivion.
> 
> Well, that wouldn't work and it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Where does that leave you?


You have no facts, only poorly thought out opinion. Critical thinking and the ability to have any working debate with anyone of an opposing view seem to be beyond you. When did I say bomb the region into oblivion? Stop ascribing opinions to others so you can have an argument you think you can win. The thread is about Islam, and a particular group of it's adherents. Try to limit yourself to the discussion at hand, as limited as you are it may help you focus.

You think they were friendly to us? Bullshit, the first people we went to war with besides the British were these people. We went to war with them because their religion told them it was OK to attack, kill, and enslave those who had not accepted their prophet.


----------



## SARGE7402

Frostbite said:


> LOL!
> 
> That's the best you can do?
> 
> A Fascist Islamaphobic website???
> 
> :lol:


I guess telling the truth could be considered fascist by folks like you.

But consider the following.

Can they all be lies or is Islam not about peace, but greed, power and deceit
Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> I guess telling the truth could be considered fascist by folks like you.
> 
> But consider the following.
> 
> Can they all be lies or is Islam not about peace, but greed, power and deceit
> Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


Isn't that the same Fascist Islamaphobic website that somebody else posted?

Redundancy does not bring reliability.

Sorry, I guess it's not.......but it's pretty much the same crazy and bizarre kind of stuff.

Your main problem is......you have repeatedly failed to connect terrorist acts to the rest of the Muslim community.

We are still at the place where a few terrorists are doing bad things and you are unable to extend this to all Muslims no matter how desperately you try.

Keep trying......it can't be done.

:idea:


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I see the issues in the middle east as a series of problems continually heaped on one another before the original was ever sorted out. its like sticking chewed up gum under a chair for several hundred years and then trying to remove the first piece put there as the solution - it's a little late for that. These issues need to be tackled systematically from last in first out until they are resolved down to the original. And I don't see that happening any time soon. 

The growth of the IS is really quite scary. There are many groups who have similar incentives but slight, very slight fundamental differences that keep them at odds with each other. If not for this they would be a very large and very real threat that could cause serious catastrophic changes to the political climate of the globe. I for one don't want to see that. So somebody has to start taking away one little gob of grossness at a time until there are none left. 

Really high level I know, but there are those here who will 'get' it. And that is why this board is so incredible. of course there are always those frosty little bits we could melt away to make it a little better, eh?


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> You think they were friendly to us? Bullshit, the first people we went to war with besides the British were these people. We went to war with them because their religion told them it was OK to attack, kill, and enslave those who had not accepted their prophet.


You still think that? I've laid this out several times quite clearly. You're wrong. You're parroting right-wing misinformation. Only a few extremists would take that stance. Read and learn.
Yusuf Estes Correcting Quran Misquotes

Yusuf Estes Correcting Quran Misquotes


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> When did I say bomb the region into oblivion? Stop ascribing opinions to others so you can have an argument you think you can win. The thread is about Islam, and a particular group of it's adherents.


Bombing the region into oblivion seems popular here. I'm glad if you don't want to do that.

The thread is about ISIS and the point is that barring scores of years of American oppression.......there would be no ISIS.

ISIS developed out of the Bush war and the subsequent civil war in Iraq that many of us predicted over ten years ago.

The question is, what to do about it? I've suggested the only way America can get out of the corner Bush painted us into.

:idea:


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> You still think that? I've laid this out several times quite clearly. You're wrong. You're parroting right-wing misinformation. Only a few extremists would take that stance. Read and learn.
> Yusuf Estes Correcting Quran Misquotes
> 
> Yusuf Estes Correcting Quran Misquotes


The few extremists are who we are dealing with here, they have been around for over 1000 years and frequently gained power throughout history. You are parroting left wing misinformation, and you are sadly mistaken if you think the problem would not exist if only the US had stayed uninvolved. As far Estes goesTheReligionofPeace - Islam: Taqiyya and Lying


----------



## Frostbite

SARGE7402 said:


> Au contraire Boo boo.We're in this mess because BHO disregarded the professionals and pulled us out of Iraq without leaving behind the assets necessary to keep things stable.


Only a few far right wing extremists think that. It's not just opinion, it's silly and wishful opinion.

Bush did the damage by starting two wars that he 1. couldn't afford, and 2. couldn't win, and 3. that so inflamed passion and hate against America that we now have greatly increased terrorism worldwide and the Middle East in chaos......all due to Bush stupidity.

:idea:


----------



## jimb1972

Admittedly Bush's policy was bad and Obama's is worse, but the problems can hardly be blamed on either, or even Israel for that matter.


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> The few extremists are who we are dealing with here, they have been around for over 1000 years and frequently gained power throughout history. You are parroting left wing misinformation, and you are sadly mistaken if you think the problem would not exist if only the US had stayed uninvolved. As far Estes goesTheReligionofPeace - Islam: Taqiyya and Lying


Now you're accusing Muslims of lying? Gosh, I thought we were worried about them burning people alive.

Yes, there would be no problem if Bush had not invaded Iraq based on ........ LIES. Maybe Bush is a Muslim!!!!

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> Admittedly Bush's policy was bad and Obama's is worse, but the problems can hardly be blamed on either, or even Israel for that matter.


Gosh, I recall that 9/11 happened because of the theft of land and the creeping genocide against the Palestinians. You forgot that?

So we CAN blame Zionists.

As far as Obama goes, he got stuck with the results of the Bush blunders.

His crimes are mostly related to keeping the war going too long and increasing drone strikes.

There was frankly no good option for him except to get out (which he did on the Bush timetable).

:idea:


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> Now you're accusing Muslims of lying? Gosh, I thought we were worried about them burning people alive.
> 
> Yes, there would be no problem if Bush had not invaded Iraq based on ........ LIES. Maybe Bush is a Muslim!!!!
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Clearly you are not worth the time I have spent on this. You continue to try to inflame the discussion with unsubstantiated opinion and poorly thought out arguments. I could argue Obama's actions in regard to the Arab "spring" in Egypt, Syria, and Libya had a much larger effect in destabilizing the region. Really the major problem was the US abandoning Afghanistan after helping the mujahedin drive out the soviets and leaving the area without helping to reestablish civilization.


----------



## Frostbite

jimb1972 said:


> You continue to try to inflame the discussion with unsubstantiated opinion and poorly thought out arguments. I could argue Obama's actions in regard to the Arab "spring" in Egypt, Syria, and Libya had a much larger effect in destabilizing the region. Really the major problem was the US abandoning Afghanistan after helping the mujahedin drive out the soviets and leaving the area without helping to reestablish civilization.


You've just got it all backwards. You're the one with an excess of unsubstantiated opinion and poorly thought out arguments. Here's the truth.....

We were driven out of Afghanistan. They hate us. We should never have been there in the first place. It was get out or stay and be killed. Americans wanted out and said so. That's a fact. Polls show it.

The Arab Spring was none of our business. The people rejected America's evil puppet Mubarak. He was jailed. An election was held and the new American puppet lost.

The Muslim Brotherhood won. The Zionists had a hissy fit. Obama immediately sent in the CIA to assassinate, manipulate and create a coup to overthrow the legally elected government.

The coup succeeded. The army (bought and paid for by American dollars) took over. Hundreds of Muslim Brotherhood members were murdered and imprisoned.

Now there's a military dictatorship.

That's the real story.

:idea:


----------



## csi-tech

Wow, we are in the presence of greatness! We have an "Official Troll." I think he has some skewed ideas but I guess that is what a troll does.


----------



## Frostbite

His ideas are quite logical and best of all.......truth rather than hate.

:idea:


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> You've just got it all backwards. You're the one with an excess of unsubstantiated opinion and poorly thought out arguments. Here's the truth.....
> 
> We were driven out of Afghanistan. They hate us. We should never have been there in the first place. It was get out or stay and be killed. Americans wanted out and said so. That's a fact. Polls show it.
> 
> The Arab Spring was none of our business. The people rejected America's evil puppet Mubarak. He was jailed. An election was held and the new American puppet lost.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood won. The Zionists had a hissy fit. Obama immediately sent in the CIA to assassinate, manipulate and create a coup to overthrow the legally elected government.
> 
> The coup succeeded. The army (bought and paid for by American dollars) took over. Hundreds of Muslim Brotherhood members were murdered and imprisoned.
> 
> Now there's a military dictatorship.
> 
> That's the real story.
> 
> :idea:


So you are a CIA operative? The CIA's involvement in the military coup is news to me, got anything to back that up? Or are you just speaking through that orifice you seem so fond of speaking out of?


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> His ideas are quite logical and best of all.......truth rather than hate.
> 
> :idea:


Much like many religions, you are big on truth and light on facts.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

csi-tech said:


> We have an "Official Troll."


What we need now is a billy goat.


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> Gosh, I recall that 9/11 happened because of the theft of land and the creeping genocide against the Palestinians. You forgot that?
> 
> So we CAN blame Zionists.
> 
> As far as Obama goes, he got stuck with the results of the Bush blunders.
> 
> His crimes are mostly related to keeping the war going too long and increasing drone strikes.
> 
> There was frankly no good option for him except to get out (which he did on the Bush timetable).
> 
> :idea:


I thought 9/11 happened because the Saudi's didn't like the puppet regime, are you arguing against yourself?


----------



## Frostbite

No. You seem confused.

I said exactly what I said.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

As Popeye use to say I am what I am


----------



## Frostbite

And I said what I said.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Frostbite

And, as usual, I'm giving you facts.

Bin Laden: Palestinian Cause Prompted 9/11 - CBS News



> *Bin Laden began his message by telling listeners that the Palestinian-Israeli conflict has always been the primary cause for friction between the West and the Muslim world - a struggle which he said was getting more difficult due to European policies biased in Israel's favor.
> 
> "The Palestinian cause has been the main factor that, since my early childhood, fueled my desire, and that of the 19 freemen (Sept. 11 bombers), to stand by the oppressed, and punish the oppressive Jews and their allies," the al Qaeda chief said.
> 
> "We shall continue the fight, Allah willing, against the Israelis and their allies, in order to pursue justice for the oppressed, and we shall not give up one inch of Palestine, as long as there is still a single true Muslim alive."
> *


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> No. You seem confused.
> 
> I said exactly what I said.


My mistake, that was from the blogger you provided the link to. After you hear so many poorly substantiated arguments they tend to run together.


----------



## James m

Have fun.


----------



## jimb1972

Frostbite said:


> No link, no quote, and talking about mussulman.....whatever that is.
> 
> Sure, I'm impressed with your research.
> 
> :idea:


The quote was from the link I provided referring to the Barbary pirates in an earlier post. Better that you did not read it, there appears to be no room in your mind for facts with all the BS floating around in there. Here it is again in it's entirety http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Barbary_War I actually read the crap you linked blogger and all. Of course I am here to learn, not just stir up trouble.


----------



## paraquack

Maybe this will get them to stop
View attachment 9970


----------



## Denton

Frostbite said:


> And I said what I said.
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


And, I said what I said. You just didn't seem to pick up on it.

I'll see you at your next reincarnation. I look forward to it.


----------



## bigwheel

Yep they need jobs. Blow jobs for the Prez or Moochelle would work. Did any idiots vote for him who hang out here.


----------



## Smitty901

Cowards believe that if you some how ignore the truth hide your head in the sand the evil will just go away. They won't they get stronger. Had anyone stood up to Hitler he could have been stopped early on they did not. There will never be any peace with the Middle east ,they can not allow it and will not.
There are those like Obama and his supporters that will try to convince you that The Muslims are just misunderstood victims, they are not.
Peace is only maintained by power to destroy those that wish to disrupt it. Even Fostbite's safety and right to speak the nonsenses he does is protected by those he hates. And the power he calls for us to give up.
Yes Forsbite there is evil in the world, but sleep well we will still protect you.


----------



## csi-tech

So long Frostbite. Now, back to the topic at hand! Did you hear Obama spout this view at the "Terror" summit? I can't believe the hutzpah of that guy. He just wants us to capitulate and at the same time he is asking Congress for authorization to go to war. He pulled out of the Levant creating a power vacuum. Had we stayed until the secular governments we supported were really able to defend themselves as a sovereign nation we would not be here.


----------



## 6811

all these disturbance has to be the work of the re-sister.... same style, same ways...


----------



## Urinal Cake

SARGE7402 said:


> Ah yes! Puff the Magic Dragon


Peter, Paul & Mary - Puff, The Magic Dragon Lyrics
Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali
Little Jackie Paper loved that rascal Puff
And brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff

Oh, Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali
Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali

Together they would travel on a boat with billowed sail
Jackie kept a lookout perched on Puff's gigantic tail
Noble kings and princes would bow whene'er they came
Pirate ships would lower their flags when Puff roared out his name

Oh, Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali
Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali

A dragon lives forever, but not so little boys
Painted wings and giant's rings make way for other toys
One gray night it happened, Jackie Paper came no more
And Puff, that mighty dragon, he ceased his fearless roar

His head was bent in sorrow, green scales fell like rain
Puff no longer went to play along the cherry lane
Without his lifelong friend, Puff could not be brave
So Puff, that mighty dragon, sadly slipped into his cave

Oh, Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali
Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honali


----------



## alterego

Frostbite said:


> So then.......if the methods of 1898 worked so well......why are we where we are now?
> 
> :armata_PDT_12:


Incomplete job.


----------



## PaulS

We are where we are now because we forgot about the fourth branch of the government...


THE PEOPLE!
we have the right and duty to rein the federal government in when they pass unlawful acts as laws. 

Nulification is alive and well!


----------



## Matt

PaulS said:


> Nulification is alive and well!


Thank you PaulS. I like your thinking. But where is nullification alive and well? In your state of WA? I'd like to keep an eye out for the most nullfied state and move there.


----------



## jimb1972

mhans827 said:


> all these disturbance has to be the work of the re-sister.... same style, same ways...


Not really, more like Lance.


----------

